# Subwoofer von 2.1 System wird in Windows nicht verwendet



## Modders Vision (25. Oktober 2014)

Hi Zusammen!

Ich habe einen Subwoofer (Canton AS 5) und zwei Satelliten (Canton CX). Der Sub ist über ein Chinch auf 3.5mm Klinkenkabel an der Ctr Bass Buchse meines Mainboards (GA-P55A-UD3) verbunden. Die beiden Satelliten hängen an einem Verstärker, der über 3,5mm Klinke an der Line Out Buchse hängt.
Mit Realtek habe ich das ganze jetzt so konfiguriert, dass die Lautsprecher und der Subwoofer richtig anspringt, jetzt habe ich das ganze in Windows als Ausgabe ausgewählt, aber er Subwoofer bekommt kein Signal, nur die Boxen ertönen...
Wenn ich allerdings alles über ein Y Kabel über den Line Out funktioniert alles, aber ich möchte es als 2.1 und nicht als 2.0 anschließen - Wisst ihr wie ich das hin bekomme?

Vg,
Modders Vision


----------



## Basti 92 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Im Realtek Manager bitte mal schauen ob das System als 2.1 eingetragen ist und Die Boxen *nicht als vollspektrum* einstellen.
Das ist ein Kästchen zum ankräuzen oder ein weißer Punkt der dann blau wird dann werden die niedrigen Frequenzen erst auf den Subwooferkanal umgeleitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn hier noch ein Moderator ist kann er bitte den ersten Versuch des Threads entfernen?


MfG Basti


----------



## Modders Vision (28. Oktober 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort!

2.1 kann ich nicht einstellen nur 5.1, Stereo und 7.1. Aber ich habe die Harken fürs volle Frequenzspektrum angekreutzt, was ja Schwachsinn is, wenn ich Satelliten hab... Fällt mir Grad auf. Wenn ich daheim bin werde ich das gleich mal umstellen.

Das wäre super, wenn der erste Thread gelöscht werden könnte, denn leider hat die App das ganze zweimal erstellt (irgendwie wegen Verbindungsabbrüchen vom mobilen Internet...)


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2014)

Das wird daran liegen, dass es kein 2.1 in dem Sinne gibt. Es existiert so nur 2.0 - der Subwooferausgang wird im Stereobetrieb nicht angesteuert und das Bassmanagement inklusive Ansteuerung findet bei solchen Systemen im Steuergerät/Subwoofer (Komplettsysteme) oder im Verstärker/Receiver statt. Stereo wird daher auch nur mitm "grünen Stecker" angeschlossen.


----------



## Modders Vision (30. Oktober 2014)

Also mit 5.1 und Fullranfeboxen deaktiviert wird der Subwoofer in Windows auch nicht verwendet.

Ich wollte den Subwoofer eigentlich über den Subwoofereingang anschließen, weil der Receiver nur Mono hat und ich angst habe, dass das komplette Frequenzband am Line Out Den Subwoofer kaputt macht.

Wisst ihr, ob man zwischen Mono und Stereo bei einem Subwoofer einen Unterschied hört und ob das für den Subwoofer und sein Klangbild Schädlich ist, wenn er das volle Frequenzspektrum vom Line Out bekommt?


----------



## Basti 92 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

was für ein System hast du denn überhaupt? Ist es was selbstgebautes oder Gekauftes? Gehört der Subwoofer zu den boxen?
Wenn, wovon ich ausgehe, das ein Komplettsystem ist, welches mit einem Klinke Stecker am Rechaner angeschlossen wird.
Dann giebt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Das Kabel geht in den Subwoofer und von dort zu den Boxen.
2. Oder es geht zu einer Box und von dort zum Subwoofer und zur anderen Box.
In beiden Fällen ist im ersten Bauteil eine Frequenzweiche die die Tiefen Frequenzen vom rest trennt (_es kann also nichts kaputtgehen!_), und mit dem Subwoofer ausgiebt, der Rest wird normal auf den Boxen Links und Rechts augegeben als Stereo.
Dann stelle bitte *2.0* und *Vollspektrulautsprecher* im Rechner ein.
Die "Anlage" wird sich eigenständig um die "verteilung" kümmern.

Bitte gieb uns mal den Namen der "Anlage", sonst wird hier nur geraten. Warscheinlich steht die Installation am Rechner auch in der *Anleitung*?


EDIT:
Ein Subwoofer ist immer nur Mono, denn der Mensch kann die Richtung der Tiefen Frequenzen nicht orten!
Bei deinem System ist nur ein "Subwoofer" dabei, weil die kleinen billigen Boxen nur scheppern würden. Ausserdem fangen richtige Subwoofer erst bei ca. 500 Talern an, was die Anlage warscheinlich nichtmal annähernd gekostet hat.


MfG Basti


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. Oktober 2014)

5.1 Einstellen und die hinteren Lautsprecher sowie den Center deaktivieren funktioniert definitiv. Solltest du 5.1 Material abspielen wird es auf die vorhandenen Lautsprecher automatisch downmixed. Nutze das schon seit mindestens 5 Jahren. Geht sowohl mit realtek onboard als auch diversen Soundkarten.

Angeschlossen wird der Sub an den Sub/Center ausgang (hier darauf achten, dass der Sub nicht dem Center entspricht, weil dann kommt nix raus, da center ja deaktiviert ist. Die anderen beiden kommen wie gehabt an den Stereo Front ausgang.

Nachteil vom Realtek Sound ist, dass der Sub soweit ich weis, alles unter 120 Hz abbekommt, was IMHO schon zu viel ist. Mit ner richtigen Soundkarte kann man das auf 80 bzw. 100 Hz einstellen.


----------



## Modders Vision (30. Oktober 2014)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> was für ein System hast du denn überhaupt? Ist es was selbstgebautes oder Gekauftes? Gehört der Subwoofer zu den boxen?


Es ist kein Koplettsystem - die genauen Bezeichnungen der Boxen und vom Subwoofer habe ich im Startpost schon erwähnt.
Der Receiver der dran is is ein selbstgebauter von nem Kumpel von mir, der den nich mehr gebraucht hat, weil er jetzt ein größeres System hat.
Der Receiver hat Ausgänge für 2 Boxen (R+L) und einen Mono-Ausgang (1xChinch) für den Subwoofer, aber da mein Subwoofer einen Stereo Chinch Eingang hat wollte ich den da nicht dran hängen, weil ich mir dachte, dass ich da Qualität verliere...



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> 5.1 Einstellen und die hinteren Lautsprecher sowie den Center deaktivieren funktioniert definitiv. Solltest du 5.1 Material abspielen wird es auf die vorhandenen Lautsprecher automatisch downmixed. Nutze das schon seit mindestens 5 Jahren. Geht sowohl mit realtek onboard als auch diversen Soundkarten.
> 
> Angeschlossen wird der Sub an den Sub/Center ausgang (hier darauf achten, dass der Sub nicht dem Center entspricht, weil dann kommt nix raus, da center ja deaktiviert ist. Die anderen beiden kommen wie gehabt an den Stereo Front ausgang.


Hab ich eigentlich so gemacht, auf Realtek nimmt der auch alles so her wenn ich die Testtöne abspiele, aber Windows gibt nur über die Satelliten aus.


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. Oktober 2014)

Was genau meinst du mit Windows? Wenn ich irgend einen Musik oder Videoplayer starte oder ein Game wird alles so ausgegeben wie ich es eingestellt habe... 

Kann es leider nicht direkt nachtesten, da ich Onboardsound nicht mehr nutze, aber habs wie gesagt jahrelang so mit dem Realtek Sound genutzt. Wichtig ist, dass du jedes mal, wenn du was umstellst, die Widergabesoftware neustartest.


----------



## Basti 92 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

entschuldige es war mein Fehler, dass ich denen ersten Beitrag vergessen hatte. Da steht natürlich alles.
Also erstmal rein Technisch bedingt bringt Stereo am Subwoofer "nichts" da es erstens nur aus einer Box kommt und wie oben erwähnt sowieso nicht vom Menschen geortet werden kann.
Also mit der Verschaltung würde ich nun an deiner Stelle die gute alte "Quick&Dirty" Variante bevorzugen. Denn dann kannst du im Rechner als Stereo Vollspektrum einstellen und der Rest ist analog.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du nutzt den Mono Ausgang an dem Eigenbauverstärker und gehst in die low-level-Input-Buchse deines Subwoofers (Rot) und lässt die 2. Buchse (Weiß) frei.

Softwaretechnisch kann ich erst mitte nechste Woche testen, in deinem Board steckt ein ALC888, ich habe einen ALC888 in meinem Laptop und einen ALC1150 zum testen da.


MfG Basti


----------

